# New Year's Eve Sharking



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Seeing if anyone would Iike to do some sharking tomorrow. I have a kayak and some bait. Might be able to catch some bait too.

Not sure yet, but if enough people wanna go and how I'm feeling then I'm down.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would like to go but the weather may be an issue. In fact, it may be an issue until sometime in late April. Too damn cold for me! Good luck though!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lets brrrrawwwwllllllll. UGLY


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bring it on !!!! What,when,where,how?!?!?!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Bring it on !!!! What,when,where,how?!?!?!




Once I hear from don I'll post it. Well have plenty of people and yaks so we will paddle out with you to get you going again. At night if not comfortable I'll run your bait out


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you sir !!! Sounds like a plan...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Thank you sir !!! Sounds like a plan...


Will probably be pcola/navarre area.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Would love to go and the surf looks right, but the wife has different plans for me.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Plenty more times to go Patrick


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Think there may be seagulls or sailboats to catch?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like it's about 2 o'clock or so is meet up. Some guys have a 1/2 day of work so have to wait on them to get off and we're heading out. Well have 2 yaks and should have plenty of bait. PM me of anyone wants to go


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Think there may be seagulls or sailboats to catch?


Hey Tom at least you did not get skunked! I hear pelicans taste like chicken! UGLY


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

How long you guys gonna stay out? I have a full day of work and a drive back to Milton before I could come out. If you keep a live update post going I'll see it.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Last I heard,as long as the gettins good...I think several guys are planning on ringing in the new year to the sound of some clickers screamin !!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Of course Tom..anything for you bro....hahaha..


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

May ride out for bit with the old man. Ill bring the BBQ sauce for the gulls, and a few extra anchors in case I land that 42' sportfisher I've been dreaming about!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hahaha that's what I'm talking about...Give me a call when ya'll head that way.


----------

